# BRIGHT yellow poop



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello everyone

Further to my thread here it turns out that Bodie had a very bad wheat allergy that is causing his colitis. Although we were feeding him wheat free food it didn't stop our friends giving him treats despite us asking them not to and a stranger feeding him a few Doritos last week when we had our backs turned which caused the diarrhea again. He now has a muzzle to wear if he is going to be anywhere near unfamiliar food.

On some advice we starved him for 24 hours over Friday and have since been feeding him on plain boiled roice and chicken with the hope to graduially introduce his normal food back in. We have had no more diarrhea and his poos are now nice and colid again and he is only pooping 2 times a day instead of 10!

However for the last few days they have been BRIGHT yellow (sometimes half bright yellow and half of the same poop a normal brown colour). Is this normal or is it something I should be worried about?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

dont know if it helps but we found that chappie wet food helped and its fish based. although you may need to check the label it helped my dog. If his stools are still very yellow and runny you can get a paste from the vets to help firm up there pooh and it has good gut flora added to help.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, our Beagle has a very, very sensitive tummy which now at long last seems to be under control but I know that in the past when we have had to do the same - starve him & then the diet of rice & chicken - his poo has always turned bright yellow until he was back on dog feed again. I think it is the rice & chicken which turns it this colour, we panicked at first cos it is quite a shock that it suddenly turns bright yellow but our vet said it was nothing to worry about. Since we have put him onto Skinners his upset tummy definitely seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks both. Sounds like it's uite normal then when dogs are on a bland chicken and rice diet. Hopefully should grdually start getting him back onto his normal food again soon which should stop the colour


----------

